# Beyond Frustrated (advice welcome)



## Hallenback1 (Sep 27, 2016)

Primary sends me to an Endo... I had my follow up visit with him today and he say's come back in 3 months... That none of my blood work would cause the symptoms I am feeling that are ALL symptoms of Hypo.... Am I missing something? I don't completely understand how the thyroid works so I highlighted what sticks out to me.

*9/22/16* (original yearly blood work) Primary

CHOLESTEROL, TOTAL 245 H

HDL CHOLESTEROL 59

TRIGLYCERIDES 112

LDL-CHOLESTEROL 164 H

NON HDL CHOLESTEROL 186 H

T3, TOTAL 91

T4, FREE 0.8

TSH 2.21

T3, FREE 2.3

*9/29/16 *Follow up blood work by Primary

THYROID PEROXIDASE ANTIBODIES 8

TBG (THYROXINE BINDING GLOBULIN) AMD TBG 29.2

12/28/16 (Endo) In his opinion I do not have a Thyroid issue.....

THYROGLOBULIN ANTIBODIES 4 H

THYROID PEROXIDASE ANTIBODIES 8

T4, FREE 0.8

TSH 4.02 doubled

VITAMIN D,25-OH, TOTAL,IA 20 L


----------



## sosimplerd (Feb 4, 2017)

Hi Hallenback1,

You are not missing anything but unfortunately your endo is. You are definitely hypothyroid. Your free T3 is at the bottom of the range. Optimal is the top 1/4 of the reference range. Your TSH is a little high. Optimal is 1.0-2.0 but most people feel best around 1.5. Your thyroglobulin antibodies are high and your vitamin D levels are low.

Your cholesterol is high possibly because you are hypothyroid so wouldn't address that until you get your thyroid optimized.

Are you taking any meds? Supplements? What kind of diet are you following?

Unfortunately conventional endos mostly look at TSH and T4 so you are lucky they checked full thyroid panel. They usually just go by reference ranges and if you are in them then they say your thyroid is fine.


----------

